# ABKC Bulletin Regarding New CH Point Scheule and Temporary Tickets



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*ABKC Bulletin
*

 Beginning in 2012, dogs will be required to win *200 *points under *3 *majors to gain *Champion *status.


When purchasing a temporary ticket at a show, please make sure to register your dog within 10 days to *avoid* *forfeiting *your points. Instructions are printed on the _back of the purchased ticket. _

Our organization is now doing DNA verification. Please contact our office for further details.

Effective Immediately - No muzzles, spike collars, wide collars, prong collars, collars with dog or kennel names or chain leashes permitted in show ring. You will have to show your dog(s) in a show lead and show choker.


*ABKC New Office address and phone number:
*The ABKC
P.O. Box 2677
Spotsylvania, VA 22553
540-693-1374 (phone)
540-693-1375 (fax)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Good. I thought CH was too easy. A lot of pple were CH out in two shows


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Good. I thought CH was too easy. A lot of pple were CH out in two shows


Yeah and it is possible to CH out in a weekend if it was a 3 show event, which means you would have to take 1st in everything possible in the class you show in but it has been done before.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I like this format a lot better.


----------

